# Operating a steam locomotive in trainz 2009



## amtrakwolverine (Sep 11, 2010)

How hard is it to operate a steam locomotive in trains railroad simulator 2009. I'm going along at over 88MPH and the regulators at 50 cutoff around 60 and they keep flashing yellow. I keep lowering the cutoff it still keeps flashing i increase the throttle they both keep flashing and it gets to the point the locomotive stalls. it pisses me off auran has to over-complicate things AND HOW THE HELL DO I ADD COAL. I can add water from a a valve in the locomotive but I can't bring the coal level up. The tender is full but the firebox is not. Half the knobs and switches are not labeled or just say ------- when you hover your mouse over them.Anyone got any tips.


----------



## Crescent ATN & TCL (Sep 24, 2010)

amtrakwolverine said:


> How hard is it to operate a steam locomotive in trains railroad simulator 2009. I'm going along at over 88MPH and the regulators at 50 cutoff around 60 and they keep flashing yellow. I keep lowering the cutoff it still keeps flashing i increase the throttle they both keep flashing and it gets to the point the locomotive stalls. it pisses me off auran has to over-complicate things AND HOW THE HELL DO I ADD COAL. I can add water from a a valve in the locomotive but I can't bring the coal level up. The tender is full but the firebox is not. Half the knobs and switches are not labeled or just say ------- when you hover your mouse over them.Anyone got any tips.


Switch to MSTS, its old but its still the best. With all the add-ons out there you can find pretty much anything you want. Too bad MSTS2 got canceled twice,I think it would have done well...


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Sep 24, 2010)

yeah or tranz 2006. 2006 is better then the 2009 one. too many bugs. I have MSTS the revived one with 2 new locomotives and 7 new rolling stock. Even though its made for Windows 98 / 2000 / Me / 95 it still works on XP home.


----------



## Keith Mathews (Jun 29, 2012)

To add coal, you hit the spacebar.


----------



## PerRock (Jun 29, 2012)

Each engine in TRS has it's own engine specs, so without knowing which engine your talking about it's hard to say how you should operate it properly. Also beginning with Trainz Classics 3, the coding was changed to handle steam operations more realistically, so a good number of older steam engines still use the older code, which makes them handle poorly in the newer versions. This is an issue that come up with any upgrade of any program.

If you post a thread over on the Auran Forums, there are tons of people there who are more then willing to help you get started.

And for some shameless self-promotion, if your looking for Amtrak content, check out www.amtraktrainz.com

peter

PS: also most people who have bug issues in TS9, have found that TS12 works much better. I personally use TS9 and have no issues with it.

PPS: oh also, some knowledge of how to run an actual steam engine is helpful...


----------

